# Are these any good?



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

Im not artistic but thought id try this


















































:newbie:


----------



## big dave (Aug 31, 2006)

nice pictures mate gd use of the types


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

big dave said:


> nice pictures mate gd use of the types


Types?

im learnign diferent angle light plays a big role in a decent shot


----------



## big dave (Aug 31, 2006)

types meaning light plays etc


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

Aw gotcha its just a little cannon digital camera thingy i was thinkign of a slr they seme to be better


----------



## big dave (Aug 31, 2006)

slr ares are quite good aparently hopefully ill move onto one in the new year but with getting a small project car soon its one or the other


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice, I love experiementing with camera shots then photoshopping them to see what I can produce.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great shots mate! its just a case of messing around with settings and taking loads


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

cheers guys i not got photoshop


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice piccys


----------



## bigray (Nov 22, 2006)

that last shot of the golf looks wicked looks so old school


----------



## PLANET (Nov 18, 2006)

Lurvely...
cool photography of some supercool wheels...:thumb:


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Great pics.

Completely unrelated to the quality of the pics though, in the 4th shot down, are you parked as close to that wall on the drivers side of the car as it looks you are? That's scary...


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

lol pushed in actualy prob 6" space


----------

